# The Blue screen of Death, mfehidk.sys



## m_a85 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 

for about half a year now I have problems with my Dell computer, running windows vista. For months now the blue screen of death starts apearing, sometimes during start up, sometimes after using my computer for hours. I tried formatting windows, but the problem keeps reappearing after a while. 

I already used windbg to find out which file probably causes the problem, and it says 'mfehidk.sys' is the probable cause. I googled it for a bit and found out mcafee is a common cause of mfehidk.sys to cause problems, so i un-installed it (using config panel), but the problem still exists.

Could somebody please help me? I'm getting quite frustrated with the problem...

Really hope somebody can help. Thanx a lot!


----------



## m_a85 (Feb 23, 2009)

alright, so it happend again just know, so here's some more info:

it says: "KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR" on top of the blue screen, and the tech info is as follows:

"stop 0x0000007A (0xC0403FA0, 0xC000000E, 0x07050860, 0x807F4000)

storport.sys - Address 807F4000 base at 807c0000, datestamp 4549b1a1"

Don't know if this helps, but maybe it means that the problem isn't mfehidk.sys but storport.sys?


----------



## m_a85 (Feb 23, 2009)

okay now i tried to start it again, but the blue screen popped up again during start up, and now it said something different:

"SESSION3_INITIALISATION_FAILED"

and tech info:

"stop: 0x0000006F (0xc00000E, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)"


when i try to start it again it will advise to start up 'start up recovery' (dont know the exact enligh term, got my computer in dutch), but during the recovery most of the times the blue screen will come up again, saying:

a whole different story (couldnt write it al down because the screen changed), but did got the tech info:

"stop: 0x000000F4 (0x000000003, 0x83715020, 0x8A1B8CD4, 0x00000000)

win32k.sys - Address 8A1B8CD4 base at 8A00000, datestamp 4549aea2"


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi try starting in safe mode then try this http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windowsvista/ht/arestartvista.htm it will let you see the error code you can also look here http://aumha.org/a/stop.php#0x9f for info on the ones you think you have dont woory about it giving you different os it still much the same this is for safe mode http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-us/help/323ef48f-7b93-4079-a48a-5c58eec904a11033.mspx also if you get more info post it


----------



## m_a85 (Feb 23, 2009)

alright, thank a lot for your help, but I'm not techinal enough to get all of the stuff that it says on the site with troubleshooting windows stop messages. 

is it possible that my hard drive is dead or something? it sometimes makes weird noises, and I found it on some other website that this guy had the same stop messages, and he had to get his hard drive replaced. is that possible that that's the cause?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi try running chkdsk http://searchenterprisedesktop.techtarget.com/generic/0,295582,sid192_gci1276029,00.html# this is how to


----------

